# Honey Barrel



## Akademee (Apr 5, 2020)

If its a good, new, food grade barrel you should not need a liner. Is the barrel not food grade or has it been used? If the liner is required to make your set up food safe I would avoid that. The liner is not going to make your storage more food safe if you are already using a proper set up.


----------



## Dandroid (5 mo ago)

It is one of these barrels:









Plastic Drum - 55 Gallon, Closed Top, Blue S-10757BLU - Uline


Excellent for indoor or outdoor use. Corrosion free, dent-resistant polyethylene. 55 gallon stores up to 870 lbs. of liquids and solids. Two 2" openings to pour and vent. FDA compliant resins.ULINE offers over 38,500 boxes, plastic poly bags, mailing tubes, warehouse supplies and bubble wrap for...




www.uline.ca





Says FDA materials. Curious if you think it would be strong enough to hold 55 gallons of honey?

Guess if you really clean it you don't need a liner?


----------



## Akademee (Apr 5, 2020)

FDA Compliant is usually synonymous with food grade, just wash it out a bunch to get things like release agents off of it.


----------



## Duck River Honey (Mar 12, 2021)

No experience personally, but when I interviewed Bob Binnie at Blue Ridge Honey Company he told me two things:

1. He prefers not to store honey long term in plastic. 
2. He uses no barrel liners. Said they were a pain.


----------



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

You really need drum top honey barrels. How are you going to get to the honey once it crystalizes?


----------

